# Gallery > Finished Maps >  The region of Kanoba [commission]

## J.Edward

This was my entry to the regular challenge, commission a guilder for 2019.
That's such a great challenge. Almost as good as random generator  :Razz: 

Anyhoo, It didn't win, but it was fun to craft and I think it turned out well.
I have to add more creatures to my maps. Beee has me beat there.  :Wink: 
We had so many awesome maps in that challenge.

This was based on Thomas' map of Kanoba, as he was my client for this.
The wip thread is over here - https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...ad.php?t=43386
I made it available as a print if you're interested - https://www.inprnt.com/gallery/j.stevenson/kanoba-map/

----------


## Greg

This is such a beauty, John! The more you look, the more it gives!

Love the mountains and the little creatures particularly!  :Smile:

----------


## arsheesh

Yup, she's a beauty alright.  So much detail one could get lost in this piece.  Very nice work.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## J.Edward

> This is such a beauty, John! The more you look, the more it gives!
> 
> Love the mountains and the little creatures particularly!


Thanks Greg  :Smile: 
The creatures were definitely a good addition.



> Yup, she's a beauty alright.  So much detail one could get lost in this piece.  Very nice work.
> 
> Cheers,
> -Arsheesh


Thanks Arsheesh  :Smile: 
I wanted it to be able to be wandered around in.
I kind of do that as I'm making it.  :Wink:

----------


## SteffenBrand

I can't rep you right now, but I love all the slopes and nuances in the transitions. 
Wow. You proofed again how good you are with this one. Well done! =)


Best wishes, 
Steffen

----------


## - JO -

As said earlier: it's a beautiful piece! You really added your touch to this mapdesigned by Thomas and the result is splendid!

----------


## MistyBeee

As always, every single detail is a delight, from your forests to the border, and _especially_ the creatures : I spotted the cutest dragon ever, next to Belinor ^^

And... Sorry, sorry, sorry...! It's because of the pigs : they probably captured your magic, but I swear it was unintended !

----------


## Wired

The whole map is great, but the forests look especially amazing!  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Well, that's certainly a beauty that arouse imagination!
I love the impression of flying over those detailed and fantastic lands.

----------


## J.Edward

Thanks for all the rep and comments.  :Very Happy: 




> I can't rep you right now, but I love all the slopes and nuances in the transitions. 
> Wow. You proofed again how good you are with this one. Well done! =)
> 
> Best wishes, 
> Steffen


Thanks Steffen  :Smile: 
I love doing the transitions.
I look at a lot of landscape photography and always enjoy seeing that.
No worries on rep. I just went over 50k rep, so I'm good. ;P



> As said earlier: it's a beautiful piece! You really added your touch to this map designed by Thomas and the result is splendid!


Thanks Joel  :Smile: 
It was easier knowing where things needed to be.
I still wanted to bring what I could to it.



> As always, every single detail is a delight, from your forests to the border, and _especially_ the creatures : I spotted the cutest dragon ever, next to Belinor ^^
> 
> And... Sorry, sorry, sorry...! It's because of the pigs : they probably captured your magic, but I swear it was unintended !


Thank you Beee  :Smile:  
Hehe, pigs can do a lot.
The creatures are fun bit to add and a fun bit to see on other people's maps, like yours. 
The little dragons were one of my fave parts.  :Razz: 



> The whole map is great, but the forests look especially amazing!


Thank you Wired  :Smile: 
As tiring as trees can be sometimes, they are often one of the most important parts, I think.

----------


## J.Edward

> Well, that's certainly a beauty that arouse imagination!
> I love the impression of flying over those detailed and fantastic lands.


Ilanthar, stealth ninja post ;P
Thank you sir  :Smile:  I often think of flying around terrains.
Or wandering on foot. I need to get out more.  :Wink:

----------


## ThomasR

How I love this one and the little creatures and other elements are all little cherries on top of a marvelous cake ! Seeing the seed of your imagination being brought to life by an artist you admire is quite something ! Thanks for such a beautiful map  :Smile:

----------


## J.Edward

> How I love this one and the little creatures and other elements are all little cherries on top of a marvelous cake ! Seeing the seed of your imagination being brought to life by an artist you admire is quite something ! Thanks for such a beautiful map


My pleasure Thomas  :Very Happy: 
I'm glad you enjoyed this one.
It was a fun region to work on.

----------

